# Oculus Rift: Hands-On-Test mit dem neuen 1080p-Devkit



## SebastianStange (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Hands-On-Test mit dem neuen 1080p-Devkit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Hands-On-Test mit dem neuen 1080p-Devkit


----------



## roflkasoi (14. Juni 2013)

Ich lasse mich ja nicht gerne hypen, aber es klingt so verdammt gut


----------



## theking2502 (14. Juni 2013)

Das Ding ist gekauft xD


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2013)

Neues Futter für die Ungeduld, danke


----------



## danthe (14. Juni 2013)

Ein Video oder ein Podcastbeitrag vom Stange wenn er wieder zurück ist wäre cool. Würde wirklich gerne mehr erfahren, gerade da sein Hauptkritikpunkt in dem Podcast, wo er vor ner Weile dabei war, die Auflösung war.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2013)

Oculus Rift ist für mich ein Produkt welches die nächste Generation einläutet 

Wenn die noch fleißig 12 Monate dran schrauben wäre das Ding Xmas 2014 unterm Baum neben neuem Rechner


----------



## theking2502 (14. Juni 2013)

Obergeil, wäre es, wenn die das Ding Konsolenkompatibel machen würden. Natürlich primär für den PC  aber wäre dennoch cool


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Obergeil, wäre es, wenn die das Ding Konsolenkompatibel machen würden. Natürlich primär für den PC  aber wäre dennoch cool


 
Für Konsolen gibts auch schon Gedanken aber da wirds warscheinlich an der Leistung der Konsolen happern
eine optimale Immersion zaubern zu können.
Auf dem PC ist es möglich weil die Rohleistung einfach viel höher ist und die Hardware 
viel stärker ist.

Für Oculus Rift braucht man einen echt guten High End Rechner ab 900€ und das will schon was heißen


----------



## svd (14. Juni 2013)

Schade, aber dann wäre es fein, OR auf Konsole einfach an den HDMI Port stecken zu können, um es als geilen tragbaren Monitor zu missbrauchen...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2013)

Was die Konsolen angeht, müsste doch eigentlich jedes Gerät ausreichend Leistung haben, dass die 1920 x 1080 Pixel des Displays flüssig darstellen kann, oder? Ich meine, die Auflösung gilt ja für beide Augen zusammen, das Bild wird quasi in der Mitte geteilt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wenn ein Spiel auf den neuen Konsolen mit in Full HD mit 60 fps läuft und es keinen Input Lag gibt, dann sollte das doch eigentlich rein von der Leistung her funktionieren. Letztendlich ist Oculus Rift ja auch "nur" ein tragbarer Mini-Monitor, gekoppelt mit einem Eingabegerät, das für die Kopfbewegungen zuständig ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was die Konsolen angeht, müsste doch eigentlich jedes Gerät ausreichend Leistung haben, dass die 1920 x 1080 Pixel des Displays flüssig darstellen kann, oder? Ich meine, die Auflösung gilt ja für beide Augen zusammen, das Bild wird quasi in der Mitte geteilt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wenn ein Spiel auf den neuen Konsolen mit in Full HD mit 60 fps läuft und es keinen Input Lag gibt, dann sollte das doch eigentlich rein von der Leistung her funktionieren. Letztendlich ist Oculus Rift ja auch "nur" ein tragbarer Mini-Monitor, gekoppelt mit einem Eingabegerät, das für die Kopfbewegungen zuständig ist.


 
Du vergisst die 3D Funktion 

Außerdem nimmst du die Grafik / FPS mit deinen Augen in der Brille völlig anders wahr als auf einem Monitor.
In der Brille kriegst du jede Ungereimheiten sofort mit weil man eben direkt im Spiel drin ist und nicht 
einfach auf ein 2D Bild drauf schaut. 

Was ich so bisjetzt mitbekommen habe sollte mindestens eine Grafikkarte vom Kaliber einer GTX 670 drinstecken
damit man komplexe Spiele ohne FPS/Tearing und anderen unschönen Effekten genießen kann.

Wir müssen mindestens 12 Monate vorrausschauen, denn bis dahin hat sich die Auflösung warscheinlich noch etwas mehr erhöht,
die Grafik der Spiele noch besser geworden = logische Schlussfolgerung dass die Hardware echt sehr
viel Rohleistung haben muss damit man stets im grünen FPS Bereich zocken kann.

Es würde auf Konsolen sicherlich funktionieren aber wie? Auf dem PC kannst du praktisch jedes Spiel damit zocken -
auf der Konsole wird dies 10000%ig nicht der Fall sein, mMn.

An eine krasse Rohleistung eines PCs wird keine PS4 oder Xbone rankommen - auch wenn sie dafür die bessere Optimierung 
bekommen.

Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren aber denke dass PS4 und Xbone 
nicht in den Genuss von Oculus Rift kommen werden.
Oculus Rift 2.0 bzw. 2.5 wird womöglich wireless + Console Support hinkommen in 7 Jahren~

Bis dato ist aber Oculus Rift nur PC Only... und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juni 2013)

Stabile 60 fps sind natürlich sehr hilfreich, was Tearing und Ruckeln angeht und es darf natürlich (ist in meinen Augen sogar wichtiger als die fps) keinen Input Lag geben. Aber an sich dürfte der 3D Effekt selbst keine zusätzliche Leistung fressen, da das Bild pro Auge ja in der Mitte aufgeteilt wird und nicht, wie bei einem 3D Monitor oder Fernseher mit 120 hz abwechsend ein Full HD Bild für jedes Auge zeigt. Man hat also quasi 2x ein (fast) gleiches Bild nebeneinander auf dem Display (getrennt und aufgeteilt auf die Linsen), das sich nur durch den Augenabstand unterscheidet und hat mit 60 hz angezeigt wird und der Rechenaufwand, der bei der 120 Hz Methode nötig wäre, fällt auf diese Weise weg.

Was noch etwas zusätzliche Leistung fressen wird, ist das vergrößerte Gesichtsfeld. Da muss die Szene breiter dargestellt werden, da die Linsen das Bild ja so verzerren sollen, dass man auch aus dem Augenwinkel noch etwas wahrnimmt. Aber generell denke ich schon, dass die neuen Konsolen (evtl. mit etwas reduzierter Bildqualität, ich kenne halt die genauen Leistungsdaten von PS4 und Xbox One nicht) damit klarkommen sollten.


----------



## Brainwaver (14. Juni 2013)

Oculus Rift wird wohl erst für die nächste Konsolengeneration verfügbar sein. 
Ende 2014 kommt ja erst mal die Customer Version und ich glaub danach werden die sich erst mal daran setzen die Technik im Bezug auf Auflösung z.B. weiter zu optimieren bevor die an die Konsolen denken.
Im Endeffekt weiss ja momentan noch nicht mal jemand ob die Konsolen es wirklich schaffen die Next Gen Grafik überhaupt in Full HD mit 60 fps darzustellen, das sind bis jetzt nur Angaben der Publisher und Hersteller und wie ernst man deren Aussagen nehmen kann zeigt sich ja an den ständigen Next Gen Konsolen haben mehr Leistung als High End PCs News.
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn am Ende dann doch nur 30 fps in echtem  Full HD möglich sind, zumindest bei den wirklich grafisch anspruchsvollen Next Gen Spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Stabile 60 fps sind natürlich sehr hilfreich, was Tearing und Ruckeln angeht und es darf natürlich (ist in meinen Augen sogar wichtiger als die fps) keinen Input Lag geben. Aber an sich dürfte der 3D Effekt selbst keine zusätzliche Leistung fressen, da das Bild pro Auge ja in der Mitte aufgeteilt wird und nicht, wie bei einem 3D Monitor oder Fernseher mit 120 hz abwechsend ein Full HD Bild für jedes Auge zeigt. Man hat also quasi 2x ein (fast) gleiches Bild nebeneinander auf dem Display (getrennt und aufgeteilt auf die Linsen), das sich nur durch den Augenabstand unterscheidet und hat mit 60 hz angezeigt wird und der Rechenaufwand, der bei der 120 Hz Methode nötig wäre, fällt auf diese Weise weg.
> 
> Was noch etwas zusätzliche Leistung fressen wird, ist das vergrößerte Gesichtsfeld. Da muss die Szene breiter dargestellt werden, da die Linsen das Bild ja so verzerren sollen, dass man auch aus dem Augenwinkel noch etwas wahrnimmt. Aber generell denke ich schon, dass die neuen Konsolen (evtl. mit etwas reduzierter Bildqualität, ich kenne halt die genauen Leistungsdaten von PS4 und Xbox One nicht) damit klarkommen sollten.


 
3D frisst locker bis zu 50% an Leistung und zwingt sogar High End PCs in die Knie 
Ganz ehrlich wenn man sich so ein Teil kauft dann will man wirklich keine reduzierte Bildqualität in Kauf nehmen 

Mind. 60 FPS @ Vsync @ *Stereoscopic 3D* ist absolute Pflicht laut offiziellen Angaben was
die Rift-Ready Games betrifft.
In 12 Monaten sind die minimalen Anforderungen noch etwas größer, Spiele werden komplexer
und Hardware kommt in die nächste Generation.

Bis dahin ist der PC schon wieder einen großen Schritt weiter als die Konsolen 

Wie gesagt, es ist bestimmt möglich OR für die nächsten Konsolen kompatibel zu machen (PS4 etc) - nur
da müsste man Kompromisse eingehen weil die Rohleistung einfach nicht groß genug ist.
*ODER* die Entwickler geben sich derart viel Mühe
wirklich ihr Spiel auf OR zu optimieren dann würds natürlich ohne größeren Einbußen vielleicht doch klappen.

Ich bleib dabei dass nur der PC die perfekte Leistung abliefern kann weil
wir die vorhandene Rohleistung besitzen welches eine Konsole auf Dauer nicht hat.


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Juni 2013)

Also die viele Titel, welche anfangs für die neuen Konsolen rauskommen, sollen ja tatsächlich noch mit 60fps laufen. Da könnte man also wirklich sagen, der Spieler hat die Wahl. Entweder 60fps in 2D oder 30fps in 3D.
Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass es bei den 60fps in 2D lange bleibt.
Insofern hat der PC schon den Vorteil, dass man dann einfach aufrüsten kann.
Aber ich würde mir schon wünschen, dass die neuen Konsolen auch Oculus Rift tauglich werden. Und sei es nur für eine handvoll wenig anspruchsvoller Spiele.


----------



## Aenimus (14. Juni 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist gekauft xD


 
Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltslos an!


----------



## ConnerG (14. Juni 2013)

Für mich wurde, oder besser wird, dank Oculus Rift ende 2014 ein Kindheitstraum wahr. Als Multigamer also PC und Konsole (ich werde mir beide NextGen-Konsolen PS4 und Xbox1 kaufen) *kann ich nur hoffen, dass Ihr euch irrt!* 

Wenn nicht, dann sind die neuen Konsolen ja voll für den A..... . Denn da wahres NextGen-Gaming, für mich nur die Kombination aus beidem wäre (ist),  *fordere ich, eine 100% Oculus Rift Unterstützung für PS4 und Xbox1!!*   

*Bitte, Bitte Microsoft, Sony und Oculus Rift enttäuscht mich und Tausende Gamer nicht!!! *


----------



## Brainwaver (15. Juni 2013)

ConnerG schrieb:


> Für mich wurde, oder besser wird, dank Oculus Rift ende 2014 ein Kindheitstraum wahr. Als Multigamer also PC und Konsole (ich werde mir beide NextGen-Konsolen PS4 und Xbox1 kaufen) *kann ich nur hoffen, dass Ihr euch irrt!*
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann sind die neuen Konsolen ja voll für den A..... . Denn da wahres NextGen-Gaming, für mich nur die Kombination aus beidem wäre (ist),  *fordere ich, eine 100% Oculus Rift Unterstützung für PS4 und Xbox1!!*
> 
> *Bitte, Bitte Microsoft, Sony und Oculus Rift enttäuscht mich und Tausende Gamer nicht!!! *



Ich würde mal behaupten Microsoft und Sony tangiert Oculus Rift erst mal herzlich wenig solange sie nicht sehen das es sich gut verkauft und auch viele Entwickler es in ihren Spielen unterstützen.
Von daher würde ich wenn es überhaupt möglich ist, vor Ende 2016 nicht damit rechnen das es für Konsole rauskommt.


----------



## Malifurion (15. Juni 2013)

Und so nimmt alles seinen Lauf. VR hin oder her, mit dem technologischen Fortschritt kommt der Untergang. Und wenn jeder nur mit G.Glass und OcuRift rumrennt, versucht jeder der Realität zu entfliehen, jeder hat nur noch seine Brille auf und kauert in den Ecken. Irgendwann gibts dann Chips, die implantiert, ein Computergrafik durch den Sehnerf bläst und vor den Augen darstellt. Jeder schaut in die Luft. Jeder wird abhängig. Ach was red ich hier. 
So toll das hier auch aussehen mag, aber über Schattenseiten macht sich hier wohl lange keiner Gedanken mehr....


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei dass nur der PC die perfekte Leistung abliefern kann weil
> wir die vorhandene Rohleistung besitzen welches eine Konsole auf Dauer nicht hat.


 
und schon wieder vergisst du, dass vielleicht 3% der pc-user (eher weniger momentan noch) auch wirklich einen rechner besitzen, der zumindest theoretisch mehr zu leisten im stande ist als die kommenden konsolen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Und so nimmt alles seinen Lauf. VR hin oder her, mit dem technologischen Fortschritt kommt der Untergang. Und wenn jeder nur mit G.Glass und OcuRift rumrennt, versucht jeder der Realität zu entfliehen, jeder hat nur noch seine Brille auf und kauert in den Ecken. Irgendwann gibts dann Chips, die implantiert, ein Computergrafik durch den Sehnerf bläst und vor den Augen darstellt. Jeder schaut in die Luft. Jeder wird abhängig. Ach was red ich hier.
> So toll das hier auch aussehen mag, aber über Schattenseiten macht sich hier wohl lange keiner Gedanken mehr....


 
Übertreibst du da nicht ein bisschen? Nur dass mit Oculus Rift niemand "rumrennt". Man setzt das Ding auf, solange man spielt und legt es danach wieder weg. Realitätsflucht hat es immer gegeben in allen möglichen Formen. Drogen, Fernsehen, Bücher, Computerspiele ... das wird durch so ein VR Gerät nicht anders werden. Die Leute werden mit dem Gerät nicht mehr und nicht weniger Spielen als mit einem 2D Monitor.


----------



## Malifurion (15. Juni 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Übertreibst du da nicht ein bisschen? Nur dass mit Oculus Rift niemand "rumrennt". Man setzt das Ding auf, solange man spielt und legt es danach wieder weg. Realitätsflucht hat es immer gegeben in allen möglichen Formen. Drogen, Fernsehen, Bücher, Computerspiele ... das wird durch so ein VR Gerät nicht anders werden. Die Leute werden mit dem Gerät nicht mehr und nicht weniger Spielen als mit einem 2D Monitor.



Mag ja sein, aber ist eine Welt, in der man noch Tiefer abtauchen kann, nicht verführerischer als nur vor einem 2D Bildschirm zu sitzen? Was ich meine ist eine wirkliche zweite Realität. Und es ist klar, für viele ist WoW, Alkohol und Drogen auch eine Form der zweiten Realität. Aber das ist noch "oberflächlich". Was ist, wenn Technologie so weit geht - OcuRift ist erst der Anfang - dass die zweite Realität nicht mehr von der jetzigen unterscheidbar ist? Würde nicht jeder lieber in seiner eigenen Matrix leben wollen, als den für manchen grauenhaften Alltag entgegen zu treten? Ich hab zwar vielleicht übertrieben mit meinen Aussagen und ich zock zwar auch gerne, aber Virtuelle Realität ist bereits in vielen Büchern, Filmen und Spielen immer ein kritischer Gesichtspunkt gewesen, der eine dunkle Zukunft prognostiziert. Klar sind wir noch weit davon entfernt, dass eine zweite Realität wirklich mit allen Sinnen erlebt werden kann, daher ist OcuRift auch nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Aber es ist der erste Schritt in VR und das macht mir eben Sorgen. Also nicht falsch verstehen  Ich seh immer alles kritisch.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und schon wieder vergisst du, dass vielleicht 3% der pc-user (eher weniger momentan noch) auch wirklich einen rechner besitzen, der zumindest theoretisch mehr zu leisten im stande ist als die kommenden konsolen.


 
Da OR noch nicht im Handel ist und kaum ein Spiel einen solchen PC erfordert
ist es durchaus verständlich dass vielleicht aktuell nur 10 - 15 % einen High End PC ab 900€ besitzen.

OR kommt aber erst nächstes Jahr in den Handel und neue Konsolengeneration
wird auch die PC Käufe stark ankurbeln 
Nächstes Jahr kann man sich einen sehr guten Rechner für bis zu 800 € zusammenstellen
der jetzt für 1100 € +/- zu haben ist.

Nächstes Jahr gibts einen großen PC Boom


----------



## baal-sebul (17. Juni 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Und so nimmt alles seinen Lauf. VR hin oder her, [...]
> So toll das hier auch aussehen mag, aber über Schattenseiten macht sich hier wohl lange keiner Gedanken mehr....


 
Hihi... Wie waren denn damals die Argumente bezüglich der Eisenbahn oder später mit der Einführung des Fernsehens... Alles Teufelszeug! 

Nein, im Ernst, diese Dramatik ist deplatziert. Der beschworene Untergang kommt eher bzw. wurde bereits eingeläutet durch die seit Jahren andauernde mediale Verdummung der Gesellschaft. Den Blick auf die Straße haben die meisten sowieso längst verlernt, dank der überaus göttlichen und lange überfälligen Erfindung, der mit Applikationen für jeden Scheiß vollgestopften, klugen Anfass-Telefone...

Ich freu mich auf VR, in den 80ern gab es schon soviel Geplapper darüber und bald ist es endlich soweit, hoffen wir nur, dass wir nicht schon vorher von einer von uns erzeugten KI verskalvt/ausgerottet werden.


----------



## Edelzocker (27. Juni 2013)

Als Zocker der "Ersten Generation" angefangen mit dem Atari 2600, C64, Amiga...usw. habe ich mir gedacht: Meine Güte...was habe ich mich nach solch einem Teil gesehnt...schon nach dem ersten Test war ich Feuer und Flamme...die Möglichkeit vollkommen in die Spielwelt einzutauchen...den Alltag zu vergessen...abzuschalten...die ohnehin schon ziemlich geile Grafik so zu erleben...wäre da nicht die Tatsache das es einigen Leuten schon nach 10 min. Oculus Rift - Kotzübel geworden ist. Da stellt sich mir die Frage - Wie sieht es mit dem gesundheitlichem Aspekt aus ? Auf einen Epileptischen Anfall habe ich ja mal gar keinen Bock ! Wäre schön auch mal was über eventuelle gesundheitliche Risiken zu erfahren !!!


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Juni 2013)

Edelzocker schrieb:


> Als Zocker der "Ersten Generation" angefangen mit dem Atari 2600, C64, Amiga...usw. habe ich mir gedacht: Meine Güte...was habe ich mich nach solch einem Teil gesehnt...schon nach dem ersten Test war ich Feuer und Flamme...die Möglichkeit vollkommen in die Spielwelt einzutauchen...den Alltag zu vergessen...abzuschalten...die ohnehin schon ziemlich geile Grafik so zu erleben...wäre da nicht die Tatsache das es einigen Leuten schon nach 10 min. Oculus Rift - Kotzübel geworden ist. Da stellt sich mir die Frage - Wie sieht es mit dem gesundheitlichem Aspekt aus ? Auf einen Epileptischen Anfall habe ich ja mal gar keinen Bock ! Wäre schön auch mal was über eventuelle gesundheitliche Risiken zu erfahren !!!


 Naja, das ist größtenteils darauf zurückzuführen, dass die meisten Spiele darauf noch angepasst werden müssen. Aber letztendlich ist das ja im echten Leben auch so. Leute mit leichten Magen wird auch schon bei ner Runde Achterbahn fahren schlecht. Wenn du das gleiche virtuell erlebst, dann geht es dir da ähnlich.
Letztendlich muss man da erst Erfahrungen sammeln, welche Animationen schlecht verträglich sind und welche nicht. Als besonders schlimm wurden zB Rollen empfunden. Sowas muss man dann versuchen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Shurchil (6. Mai 2014)

Persönliche Führung durch die heiligen Hallen? 

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------

